# Win8 und WinXP parallel, wie?



## mitobaehr (10. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ein neues Notebook und auf dem ist Win8 installiert, das funzt auch alles soweit ganz gut. Trotzdem habe ich einges an Software, welche nur mit Win XP bzw. Vista läuft. Nun habe ich eine neues Partition erstellt, aber wenn ich das Win XP Setup starte kommt mir der Rechner mit kompatiblitätsproblem.
Eine kurze Frage also: Wie bekomme ich nun Win XP auf meine leere Partion installiert?

MFG Alex


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2013)

a) Windows XP kennt kein Windows 8 und kann deshalb auch keine Rücksicht auf dessen Startdateien nehmen.
Daher installiert man für eine Multi OS Umgebung immer das ältere Betriebssystem zuerst.

b) Wahrscheinlich fehlt dem XP Setup irgendein Treiber (zB für die Festplatte). Da müsstest du mal schauen, was Google zu "windows XP setup" + deiner Festplatten Bezeichnung ausspuckt.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2013)

Jo, man muss zuerst das ältere Windows installieren, und da ist dann die Frage, ob es für das Notebook passende Treiber gibt. XP wird schon eine Weile nicht mehr offiziell supportet, da kann es gut sein, dass für Mainboard&co vom Notebook gar keine passenden Treiber aufzutreiben sind, und schlimmstenfalls erkennt das WindowsXP-Setup nicht mal die Festplatte, um überhaupt die Installation fortführen zu können...

hast Du denn die Windows-Kompatibilitäts-Modi schon ausprobiert für die betreffenden Programme?


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Februar 2013)

Du könntest Windows XP auch als Virtuelles System unter Wndows 8 installieren. Wäre vielleicht die einfachere Lösung.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2013)

siehe beispielsweise hier:
Windows 8: XP-Mode kostenlos nachr


----------



## mitobaehr (11. Februar 2013)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, dan XP Mode habe ich schon probiert, aber das haut mit der Graka nicht wirkich hin weil der XP Mode anscheinend nur so nen 08/15 Universaltreiber emuliert oder was auch immer  Win XP habe ich halt noch ne Linzens rumliegen,Vista ginge auch, müsste ich mir halt erst kaufen. Aber ich will halt nicht unbedingt jetzt schon den Rechner Platt machen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2013)

Um welche Spiele/Software geht es denn überhaupt?


----------



## mitobaehr (11. Februar 2013)

Es geht in erster Linie am CAD Software, von der der Hersteller der Meinung ist, dass man die jedes Jahr für mehrere 1000e updaten sollte, damit sie mit den neuen Betriebssystemen funzt. Bei nichtkommerzieller Nutzung und dem sowieso schon horrenden Anschaffungspreis ist das aber keine Option, da meine Version genau das kann, was sie muss.


----------

